# Copies of P45 + P60



## car28 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi I was just wondering where I could get a copy of my P45 + P60

I finised up work Oct 07 and still have not received my P45 from my employer. 

I are currently travelling would my P60 be sent to my home address or would my employer from Oct 07 receive it?

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2008)

car28 said:


> Hi I was just wondering where I could get a copy of my P45 + P60
> 
> I finised up work Oct 07 and still have not received my P45 from my employer.
> 
> ...


 
You do not get a P60 unless you are in employment at 31st December in a tax year. The P60 is created by the employer, not sent to them. It's a statement of all pay/tax/prsi in the tax year in that employment. It may also, if relevant, show earlier pay/tax from other employments in the year. 

Therefore the only document showing pay/tax for 2007 would be the P45. Again, like the P60 it is created by the employer from the employment records with them. You need to chase up the P45 with the employer ASAP.


----------



## becky (26 Feb 2008)

The employer will be forwarding a P35 soon which will outline the OP's earnings.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Forwarding the _P35 _*to Revenue *presumably?


----------



## becky (26 Feb 2008)

Yes clubman - it outlines all the details (pay, number of weeks and prsi class) of all employees for the previous tax year.  Spent many nights trying to balance same in another life.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

Sorry - I'm just not clear on how this is relevant to the original poster's query about getting a _P45 _after leaving work last October (which they should have received on leaving or soon after) and a _P60 _(which they are not entitled to since they were presumably not in employment on December 31st)?


----------



## csirl (26 Feb 2008)

Have you asked your employer for the P45? If so, what excuses has be being making?


----------



## becky (26 Feb 2008)

Clubman - Graham 07 stated that the only document showing pay/tax for 2007 was be the P45.  The p35 is another document.

We only send p45's following a request in writing not automatically.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Feb 2008)

Is your employer refusing to issue a P45 or have you just not reminded him.
Give him 7 days to come up with it and tell him that you will contact the revenue for it. They will contact him and issue a P46


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2008)

becky said:


> Clubman - Graham 07 stated that the only document showing pay/tax for 2007 was be the P45.  The p35 is another document.


OK - I get the context of your post now so.


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2008)

becky said:


> Clubman - Graham 07 stated that the only document showing pay/tax for 2007 was be the P45. The p35 is another document.
> 
> We only send p45's following a request in writing not automatically.


 
1) The P-45 is the ONLY document to which the OP has access and in the context of his/her post, that document was the only relevant one. The P-35 is an Employer-Revenue document and is of no use to the OP. 

2) I'm puzzled by your statement that you only send P-45's on written request. An employee is entitled to a cessation certificate (P-45) immediately on cessation without having to request it at all. ( see section 12.1 of the  [broken link removed])


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> 1) The P-45 is the ONLY document to which the OP has access and in the context of his/her post, that document was the only relevant one. The P-35 is an Employer-Revenue document and is of no use to the OP.



I think Becky's point in relation to the P35 is that once the employer files their P35 for 2007 and the Revenue process it, the Revenue will then have the employee's pay & tax details recorded on their system and as such they should be able to divulge these details to the employee on request, therefore avoiding the necessity for the employee to obtain a P45 at this stage.


----------



## becky (26 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 - I believe the reason we look for the request in writing is to ensure it goes to the correct address.  We are paid 2 weeks in arrears so you may have moved house by the time you receive you last payslip.

Ubiquitous - yes that was the point I making.


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2008)

Becky - understood ,makes sense with so much mobility in the workforce now.


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Feb 2008)

becky said:


> The employer will be forwarding a P35 soon which will outline the OP's earnings.



Soon??  Was that deadline not 15th February?


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Feb 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Soon?? Was that deadline not 15th February?


 
who is it again on AAM that loves the sound of deadlines whooshing by ?


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Becky - understood ,makes sense with so much mobility in the workforce now.



While it does make sense, I would wonder about the legality of holding on to the P45 until it is requested.  Surely the employers duty is to provide the P45 to the employee.  I would believe that if the employer posts the P45 to the address that they hold for the employee, then that is their duty done.


----------



## car28 (26 Feb 2008)

I am out of the country since Oct and have e-mailed them a few times looking for P45 and have heard nothing back.

I want to claim tax back form Oct to Dec 2007 so I thought I would need my P45 is that correct or will the revenue have all these details by now?


----------



## Joe1234 (27 Feb 2008)

car28 said:


> I want to claim tax back form Oct to Dec 2007 so I thought I would need my P45 is that correct or will the revenue have all these details by now?



The revenue should have all this info by now as the P35 deadline was 15th February.  however, if 4 months have passed and still no P45, then it seems that your ex employer has little regard for paperwork, so there is a good chance that their P35 has not yet been submitted.

Even if it has been submitted (say on paper, not through ROS), I don't know how long it takes for revenue to have your details updated.

You could phone revenue, but I'm not sure if you could get through on the 1890 number from abroad.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Even if it has been submitted (say on paper, not through ROS), I don't know how long it takes for revenue to have your details updated.


 
Know of a paper return submitted 06/02/08 still not showing up on system as of yesterday.


----------



## Joe1234 (27 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Know of a paper return submitted 06/02/08 still not showing up on system as of yesterday.



Good example.  In my experience most returns seem to be left until the last minute, so it could be at least another few weeks before paper returns submitted on say 14th or 15th are updated.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

Are people getting a bit mixed up here?

A P45 is the document that issues to an employee who's employment has ceased in the middle of a tax year and is issued directly to the employee by the employer as soon as practicable.

A P35 is the end of year details given to Revenue annually by employers for all employees on their books on the last day of the tax year - 31st December.

A P60 is a certificate issued by the employer to a current employee detailing all taxes and social insurances paid in the previous full tax year. It usually issues within 6 weeks i.e. by mid-February, contains information consistant with that on P35. It is given by the employer directly to the employee (usually with latest payslip, or separately by post).



> Hi I was just wondering where I could get a copy of my P45 + P60
> 
> I finised up work Oct 07 and still have not received my P45 from my employer.
> 
> I are currently travelling would my P60 be sent to my home address or would my employer from Oct 07 receive it?


 
Since the OP finished employment mid year - October - then OP should have received P45 from that employer within a few weeks of finishing employment. They would not get a P60 from that employer as they were not employed by them on 31 December and would not get a P35 as this is between Revenue and the employer.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Feb 2008)

csirl said:


> Are people getting a bit mixed up here?


 
Noone is getting mixed up, I've already said exactly this in my first post answering the OP in this thread.


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

Sorry Graham - not referring to you - your answer is right.


----------

